# Question about Fromm



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

I have my gr currently on orijen, but I'm finding its just too rich for him and his stools are soft. I was thinking about switching him to Fromm and I would love to hear you experiences with it.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Expensive and low animal protein. Fromm is clever at using Pea Protein but for what those foods cost, no thanks.

If you need to stay GF then Dr. Tim's or Annamaet are my picks. Better foods made by two companies that know dogs. Petflow has the best deal on Dr. Tim's. The only problem with Annamaet is availability and I find on-line prices much higher than the stores. Dr. Tim's is much higher in the stores than on-line. Petflow has a great deal on 30lb bags and some formulas 44#lb bags. 

Fromm makes a safe food but I have a hard time with the value. If you like Fromm just use Fromm Gold or Classic.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

You might consider Acana. It is generally not as rich. We feed Acana Wild Prairie. Has worked well for Max.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine have done Great on FROMM. I switched them from Chicken a la Veg to Surf n Turf cold Turkey (grain free) and they had no issues. My yorkies have always done well no matter what kibble I feed them but my goldens have always been sensitive guys. Wellness, BB, TOTW, etc. to name a few gave mine tummy issues no matter how slow I transitioned them.

Feed what works best for you and your pup!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mine are both doing great on Fromm and it is a company that I believe is trustworthy in terms of manufacturing, which is so important these days.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We feed Fromm and I really like it. It's no more expensive than any other high end dog food and in fact cheaper than some. 

The most important advice I was ever given, and I see it said here a lot, is to feed what works for your dog.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

You may consider Nutro, Grain-Free or not GF. I have found no better food out there and for a good price. High in real chicken or lamb or fish (#1 ingredient). Nutro has the industry's first safety grade (by the AFIA) and were found to be Safety Certified, Assured, and Approved. Like vcm5 said, "Manufacturing is so important these days." I always have used the Natural Choice from the Large Breed Puppy to the Large Breed Senior and everything this food said it would do for my dogs it did. The Max and the Ultra lines are great too but I just always found the NC a better fit. Now I work for the company too so I can tell you a lot about Nutro as well as other common pet food ingredients. Let me know if I can help more.

My best advice is... _always_ _read your labels_!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Before you switch, how long have you been on Orijen? Some dogs just take longer to make the switch, so don't give up to fast. If its been months, of course, I would definitely recommend the Fromm out of personal good experience. Riley can get an upset tummy if the food is too rich and especially with grain free, but not with the Fromm, he has never had a problem and we switch between flavors every bag.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

There's something I liked about Fromm- the whole made in USA thing. My pup did ok on it but I had to switch as I think she's got sensitivities to either potatoes or peas.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

I went to the vet to see if something was wrong and Skipper got a clean bill of health. He has been on orijen since he was 6 months old and did fine until recently when he was having loose stools daily. I decided to make the switch to Fromm and after a day and a half, his stools were back to normal!!! He seems to really like it too. I also feed my Yorkie orijen 6 fish since she reacts to chicken and is allergic to beef so I'm seriously considering making the switch to Fromm for her as well ( I'm not sure of the name, but the salmon one)

Does anyone have ny experiences with the Fromm salmon?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

A lot of the FROMM blend use Chicken cartilage. As well as Chicken Liver and Chicken fat. Not sure how sensitive your yorkie is to chicken. Just a heads up!
Salmon À La Veg dog food - Fromm Family Foods
Grain-Free Salmon Tunalini dog food - Fromm Family Foods


----------

